# Concept Car Show, Gawsworth Hall, 24th August



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Building on previous year's success Paul Riley will be organising another Concept Car Show at Gawsworth Hall, just south of Macclesfield on Bank Holiday Sunday, 24th August.

Last year we had some 15 TTs there with Wak taking first prize in the Concours

Entry fee will remain at Â£4.50 per person

For information and tickets please contact Paul on: - 01625 879 189

You can also check out http://www.conceptshow.co.uk/

which will be updated soon.

Hope to see many of you there!!!!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Great day last year (my first ever meet )so lets get more than 15 TTs there this year .
So all you north west TT,ers make the 24th free


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great David,

so there will be at least 3 of us:

yourself, John (TTotal) and I Â 
and I believe Wak and family will be coming as well ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Best TT 
No one remembers second place. :-[

Will try to be there again.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> No one remembers second place. :-[


I know the feeling, Andy!!



> Will try to be there again.


 ;D ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey Andy ,if you remember i won VISITORS CHOICE ;D ,did not enter anything ,i have just won concours TTOC day so you better look out i Â just may enter this time Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And don't forget the Pamper's baby wipes, everyone coming: it can secure you 1st prize in the Concours


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

We do hope to see plenty of you there...

...here's some shots from last year!










and then some other German metal 










Seeing as you are all in competitive mode - there really are prizes!










Details of 'civilised' overnight accomodation from me on 01625 879189


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi Paul, i think mine is on the first pic / to the right silver one .I will defo be there ,so come on you N.W TT's come along  ;D  great day last year 8) may bring the baby wipes this time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Baby wipes, and success will be your's ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

maybe ,just maybe Â  some baby wipes Â 8)


----------



## -Quiksilver- (Jul 24, 2003)

Theres a VAG meet on the 10th Aug!

Check www.cheshirevag.cjb.net for more details!

or drop us a line [email protected]!

Our meet is for everyone from polos to A8's

if you've got a VW AUDI or related make.. then come along!


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

August 10th...

...same day as VWNW at Tatton Park then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

In case you wondered where Gawsworth is, it is off the A523 Leek to Macclesfield road and it is well signposted


----------



## ttttt (Jun 11, 2003)

Hmmmm,

I'm new to this meet lark, I might have to show my mug?!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

5 t's,
It'll be my first cruise tomorrow. (Pennine Run/Lunch)

I hope there isn't an initiation ceremony!!!! Â :-/

I'm going to the Concept Car show too.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ttttt this was my first meet last year ,i have never looked back ;D so come along, it will be nice to meet somemore new people


----------



## ttttt (Jun 11, 2003)

Well, if the weather is nice, you can count me in!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This looks better every day Â 

so far we have:

David G
Andy
Aidan
ttttt
John (TTotal)
A3DFU

And I've been told today that
Ian (R 14N) will come

Can't remember about you, Jonathan (Mosschops) Â :
But I'm sure you'll join us??

Perhaps we can all meet and cruise down together??

I know of this meeting place where we can have coffe/biccies in the morning and frighten poor neighbours Â  ;D
Some of you know it already Â :

IM me if you want to meet at 9:00am and need directions


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Would like to go - especially after having to drive a transit van for a week.

Do you think they will allow late entires ??? ???

I might not be able to turn up until about 1PM


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's *no* problem, Jonathan 
Just get there when you can and buy ticket at the gate ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Would like to go - especially after having to drive a transit van for a week.
> 
> Do you think they will allow late entires Â ??? ???
> 
> I might not be able to turn up until about 1PM


Jonathan, why the late arrival, r u going in the transit van. 

Better be polite I just remembered your the KaraTTe Kid. :-[

Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ah: you could bring chairs, tables, coffee, mugs, cakes etc for everyone in your van, Jonathan


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

well if things go according to plan I should be here again this year - good meet last year.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Great Chris, looking forward to meeting you 

So who is up for coffee/biccies and a cruise to Gawsworth??


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Me please Dani.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Splendid, Aidan 

See IM for location of the _coffee shop_


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

its not fair,all the feedback lost from concept ca5 show,shall we all meet again and take some photos.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What a brilliant suggestion, kingcuTTer!!!
What about Bank Holiday Sunday in August 2004 at 10am Â  
Or come here at 9am for coffee/biccies and cruise Â ;D

Find some feedback and pics here
http://www.tt-quattro.com/forum/forum_p ... PN=1&TPN=3


----------

